# Totalschaden Wärmepumpe nach 5 Jahren/3600 Betriebsstunden - was nun?



## tomrey (5 Dezember 2017)

Hi all, nach einem Totalschaden brauche ich eine neue Heizung (ca. 12-20kW). 
Entweder wieder eine LWP oder einen Gasbrennwertkessel für Flüssiggas.
Genauso wichtig wie die Heizfunktion ist mir die Fernsteuerung (LAN/VPN) und eine Schnittstelle zur Hausautomatisierung (Wago-SPS, Modbus o.ä.).
Ich will KEINE eigene Heizungsregelung machen sondern die des Heizungsherstellers Fernsteuern und einbinden können.
Eine APP brauche ich nicht notwendigerweise, browser reicht.
Welche Hersteller können das?
Wer hat sowas im Einsatz?
Dank+Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Dezember 2017)

Woran kam denn der Maschinenschaden? Ich habe in einem Haus noch eine WP, welche seit 16 Jahren läuft ( Stiebel )
5 Jahre ist ja keine Zeit für so eine Anlage. Keine Garantie mehr? In einem anderen Haus habe ich gerade eine Dimplex WP
eingebaut, die hat z.B. 5 Jahre Garantie


----------



## GLT (6 Dezember 2017)

Totalschaden nach so wenig Zeit - wow. Welcher Hersteller war das?

IDM-Wärmepumpen haben z.B. Modbus-Anbindungsmöglichkeiten, techn. gefällt mir die Heißgasnutzung für TWW-Erwärmung.
Per Familienrat wurde ich damals aber überstimmt u. so wurde es schlussendlich ein Pelletkessel - die IDM war mein Favorit u. hinsichtlich der EEG-Abzocke bin ich da nicht unglücklich.

Wie kommt es zu der alternativen Flüssiggasbetrachtung?


----------



## tomrey (6 Dezember 2017)

Hi DMAir,
der Plattenwärmetauscher hat das Gas nicht mehr gehalten und der gesamte Kältekreislauf ist bis zur Außeneinheit abgesoffen.
Dann wohl Waserschlag auf den Kompressor mit Kurzschluß des Motors - das reicht für Totalschaden.
Es gibt aber bereits eine Historie: Der Verkäufer hatte mir mehr Leistung und weniger Lärm verkauft als die Anlage (Wamak AW 17) konnte.
Als ich das in den Tagen nach der IBS merkte, hatte ich glücklicherweise "nur" eine Anzahlung geleistet.
Der Versuch den Rest bei mir einzuklagen scheiterte nach Heiz- und Schallgutachten kläglich beim Bezirksgericht.
Den Verkäufer, immerhin Generalimporteur für Österreich, gibt's nicht mehr, also auch keine Gewährleistung.
Der Hersteller macht auf toten Maikäfer, hatte zunächst gedacht es wäre nur der Verkäufer aber wie man sich so täuschen kann...
Das beste an der WP war die Siemens-Albatros-Steuerung mit dem Webinterface (LPB-Bus leider ohne Schnittstelle zu meiner Wago).
Ich halte nach diesen Erfahrungen und jahrelangen Recherchen im www die Technologie für empfindlich und in erster Linie aufs Sparen uind nicht aufs Heizen hin optimiert.
Deshalb werde ich wohl doch noch einen Flüssiggastank im Garten vergraben lassen und einen Brennwertkessel kaufen. Wenn ich nur wüsste, wer vergleichbare Fernsteuerungen einbaut und hier im wilden Süden vetreten ist..
Grüsse


----------



## tomrey (6 Dezember 2017)

Hi GLT, was war, s.o.
Flüsiggas einerseits, weil wir hier in Kärnten kein Erdgas unter der Straße haben. Andererseits hätte ich demnächst sowieso auf Warmwasser 2.0 gehen müssen, das die LWP di für die Legionellen und den Küchenabwasch geforderte Temperatur nicht bringen kann und die ständige elektrische boilerei ...
Hätte einen großen zentralen el. Durchlauferhitzer hinter den Solar-Boiler (500l) gehängt, den man für Legios evtl. hydraulisch kurzgeschlossen hätte.
Im Boiler sind die solar- und die Heizungswärmeschlangen in Reihe verrohrt um mehr Fläche zu bekommen.
Friwa mit Plattenwärmetauscher wäre mir nicht ins Haus gekommen, da ich für 2 Regenwaldduschen jeweils 26l/min. brauche.
Grüße


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Dezember 2017)

> > Ich halte nach diesen Erfahrungen und jahrelangen Recherchen im www die  Technologie für empfindlich und in erster Linie aufs Sparen uind nicht  aufs Heizen hin optimiert.



Hm, also ich bin zufrieden mit meinen beiden WP´s, Allerdings arbeiten die mit Grundwasser ( GW-Tiefe ca. 6m ). Brauchwasseraufbereitung auf hohe Temperaturen
ist auch kein Problem. Ok, bei Luftwärmepumpen war ich auch schon immer skeptisch, da der Wirkungsgrad im Winter fällt und zu welcher Jahreszeit muss man denn besonders
viel heizen. 

Viel Erfolg mit der neuen Heizung.


----------



## tomrey (6 Dezember 2017)

Ja, hatten wir auch überlegt aber bei unserer eigenen kalkulierten Restnutzungsdauer hätte sich ne Tiefenbohrung für ca. 15 TEUR nicht gerechnet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Dezember 2017)

Ja, für 15K kann man lange mit GAS heizen. Bei meinen zwei Brunnen ( Saug und Schluck ) lag ich bei <2K  ( 1x 8m tief, 1x3,5m tief )


----------



## dast (6 Dezember 2017)

Für die Heliotherm WP gibt es ein sogenanntes "Remote Control Gateway" mit der Möglichkeit der Anbindung per Modbus, KNX und noch einigem mehr.
Siehe dazu auch: http://www.loxwiki.eu/download/attachments/6980444/RemoteControl_15.10.2015.pdf


----------



## tomrey (6 Dezember 2017)

Danke, ich schau mir gerade den LON-Bus für Viessmann an, und wie ich den an meine Wago 750-881 dran bringe (Controller, Koppler oder LON-Klemme)...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Dezember 2017)

Vertippt, sorry


----------



## Maagic7 (6 Dezember 2017)

Wenn du eh schon eine WAGO 750 hast, sollte das mit diversen Herstellern Funktionieren.
Ich hatte vor kurzem anderes Problem. Wolf 1MW Heizkessel an Profibus. Da wurde mir gesagt,
dass die Heizanlagen eigenltich standardmäßig auf  Hausinstallationsbus vorbereitet sind.

LON, BAC-Net, KNX, M-Bus und wie die alle heisen.

Für die Wago 750 gibt's auf jedenfall alle Anschaltungen!

Bei Heizungsgeräten wie Fernstellventilen, Wärmezähler usw. ist oft M-Bus und/oder Modbus RTU standardäßig drauf
(kostet wohl keine Lizensgebühren).
Es wird  nicht groß damit geworben, man findet das meist in den Handbüchern bzw. technischen Daten.


----------



## ohm200x (6 Dezember 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Woran kam denn der Maschinenschaden? Ich habe in einem Haus noch eine WP, welche seit 16 Jahren läuft ( Stiebel )
> 5 Jahre ist ja keine Zeit für so eine Anlage. Keine Garantie mehr? In einem anderen Haus habe ich gerade eine Dimplex WP
> eingebaut, die hat z.B. 5 Jahre Garantie



Meine Vaillant Sole-WP läuft seit 7 Jahren und ich hoffe auf mindestens weitere 10...15. 

Aber ich habe auch das Gegenbeispiel. 
Meine Eltern sind 2000 umgezogen. LuftWasser-WP
Seit ich schätze mal drei Jahren macht das nun ne Dimplex. 
Zuvor waren zwei Stiebel Eltron im Einsatz und je etwa nach 5..6... Jahren in die Knie gegangen.

Einmal glaube noch auf Kulanz bzw. anteilige Zahlung.

Drittes Beispiel. Bosch (Junkers?) WP bei nem Bekannten. Die rennt seit 25 Jahren. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomrey (6 Dezember 2017)

schön aber tröstet mich nicht wirklich...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Dezember 2017)

Ich hoffe blos, dass meine WP lange läuft. Wir haben die zu zweit vom Transporter bis in den Keller getragen.
Die wiegt 250KG :-(

Blöd war nur, der dazugehörige Wasserspeicher wiegt 350KG.

Das war dann kein Spaß mehr


----------

